# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  news tonight *SU triggers*

## mitz

I watched the news tonight (bad idea!) - there was a section on mental health and young people, with a mother and her daughter speaking. Daughter had tried to commit suicide about 5 times in 2 months or something like that, ending up in hospital.  She was not 'severe' enough to get a place at a psychiatric unit, and was advised that it would probably make her worse as they are not always very therapeutic places to be, and has been offered an hour/week therapy session.   Apparently there is crisis' for young peoples' mental health, as many are under too much pressure with life generally, and at the other end there isn't enough resources/funding to provide proper therapeutic care.  I think its horrendous that so many people are in such a crisis in the first place, and then have no proper care.  I probably shouldn't watch the news!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I know Mitz, I don't know if it's the tone or content sometimes, but it is not good.

----------


## OldMike

I usually just catch up with the news on the radio rather than on TV.

Rarely is is news happy.

----------


## Suzi

I tend not to watch it any more. I log on to bbc news and read what I'm ready to deal with itms? 

But I completely agree, it's a hideous situation.

----------


## Paula

I'm the same as Suzi. I just read what I can cope with

----------


## EJ

I watched this article too last night and did not find it triggering. I hope that somebody steps in and funds the inpatient treatment that this young woman needs before it is too late. I was very fortunate as I was able to access inpatient treatment as an eighteen year old in a therapeutic community. It was in the 80s before all this rationing and cuts. I hope that she has a positive outcome.

----------

